# RIP Storm (8.13.11 - 2.3.13)



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Storm passed away today from what I assuming was a PT on top of a million other issues including possible CHF. I'll try not to drown you all in pictures cause Storm was just a perfect photo rat, always held still for the camera. (ok noticed this is a lot of text, Sorry)

We got Storm on August 13th, 2011, not long after Einstein died. We got him with Soda to keep Charles company and so that when one rat dies they aren't alone. He had probably just gotten to the store that day if not the day before, and he was extremely small, we're assuming between 3 and 4 weeks old. He was all alone in his cage, the only other rat they had there that wasn't already in a pair was 4 months old and did not like Storm. We decided to get him, as he was all alone. We then got Soda, and headed back home. This was my first picture of him an hour after we got home










Storm and Soda eventually were introduced to Charles and got along. At first Storm was distance and then he was basically Charles's shadow. it was during this time that we discovered that he was a satin. This doesn't really fit in this time line, but this happened a few days after we got them of Storm tugging on Soda's foot










and I probably have a better quality one but first time of the three cuddling










Before long he matured and became aggressive. He made Soda's eye bleed, and tore off part of Charles's ear a few months later, but everytime we tried to do something about it the others got depressed cause Storm was gone. Also during this time I was getting back surgery so not much could be done even if I wanted to. During this time we were switching from their very bad quality lab block to a fresh foods diet and a better lab block. We also discovered he probably has hypothyroidism. We battled it, and he got better.

Time passed and his hair started to go away, and we started treating for mites. though the mites went away, the fur didn't come back and even when he died most of the fur on his back and stomach was gone.

As time passed even more Charles passed away in August (August 14th, 2012) and it just became the two. Storm was depressed as he was Charles's shadow. eventually we got the Triplets (Bentley, Liam, and Niko) and once again time went on.










2 weeks ago is when things got weird, Storm became, Nice. Storm was always a jerk, and that's just me not wanting to use cuss words on here. He loved people, would also boggle when he was on our laps, but he didn't like to be held and never went on shoulders. But something happened, and he was more then willing to get on our shoulders. I believe this was the first sign of a PT due to his over night behavioral change. I do have pictures of that but I haven't gotten a chance to upload them.

a week ago I noticed that someone would occasionally make a wheezing noise, I have no idea if this was related, but yesterday Storm was clearly sick. He slowly got better but today he declined rapidly and around 3 I knew that today was his last day (If he had made it to tomorrow we would of had him PTS). He didn't want to be held and just went into a box away from people, so we just watched him till he finally died. We drove to our old apartment complex and buried him next to Charles.

RIP Study buddy, still will never understand how this was comfortable though










And just cause it's cute


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.  Thanks for the cute pictures of him. The box one is prett funny.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

So very sorry.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

So sorry  Storm will be greatly missed, that much is apparent. He was a very pretty little guy. 
RIP Storm 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear things went this way 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, I can try to include more pictures if anyone wants.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Absolutely  he posed so well, I'd love to see more. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Last two for tonight, I am Exhausted, plus I need to get my camera back and fine my external hard drive to get more pictures onto photobucket (Both of my computers fried on me, just my luck. So I have to use my Ipad and my mom's laptop. Computer should be fixed later this week).

Ok, here is how Charles showed his affection towards Storm. I swear rats do not understand what Suffocation means.










And this is one of Storm's more "awesome" pictures. I was just so lucky to get this picture.










Though I think my mom is having more issues with this then I am. Granite, I've seen 3 of my rats die right in front of me, this is her first time seeing any of our rats, actually any animal, die. 

Though I'm sure everyone can agree that we all hate the waiting game. I'm glad that Storm decided not to play that game with us for very long (only a few hours). unlike Charles who did that with us for 4 days. I think the waiting game is 10x more stressful then the animal passing away. 

though I did just give the boys peanuts and I almost got 5, then I realized we only have 4. great, this is going to take me forever to get used to that we only have 4 again.

once again, thanks guys. I'm more then happy to share any pictures of any of our rats (pass or present, or Storm) since I love taking and sharing pictures.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I've heard so much about storm... Rip little guy  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

That last one of Storm is just perfect  
We're all here for you if you need to vent or anything. I'm dreading losing any of my babies in the future.. That's the hardest part of having pets. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

So sorry about losing that little guy. I lost my increadible little boy yesterday and I've never been more devastated.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Storm seemed like such an incredible little guy. I'm so sorry for your loss! He will be greatly missed, but he was lucky to be with you for the majority of his life.


----------



## neash98 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss sounds like you have had a very hard time, sending all my love to you the other rats and up to storm, it must be hard but he is at peace, RIP storm you seemed to be an amazing little boy :') xxx


----------

